# Plant Identification



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Before anyone gets upset, I did try to take pictures but the battery on my phone died before I got the chance.

I was up driving the Nebo Loop this evening and noticed even more of a plant that's been taking over the past few years. It seems to grown in large patches, especially near water. It's similar to agave in the way that it grows; several broad, spear-shaped leaves coming from a single base. It blooms with large yellow flowers. 

I'm sure that's not the best description but does anyone have any idea what it is? I've done a google search and flipped through my books but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Arrowleaf balsomroot is quite common. Try google images and see if that's it.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. Some of those look very close and others not so much. I'm going back up tomorrow. I'll take a few pictures and post them.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The other possibility is mule's ear.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

polarbear said:


> The other possibility is mule's ear.


I'd bet you are right, as it was going to be my guess as well. (_Wyethia amplexicaulis_)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There are two types of balsamroot in our area, and one mules ear. All three have a similar looking flower (Asteraceae - sunflower family). The balsamroots have dull grayish green leaves, while the mules ear has brighter green leaves. From your description of growth it sounds more like the mules ear.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they have a tendency to get make bowhunters far noisier than they care to be.


----------



## KimberlyJames (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, I randomly came across this thread. Now there are different apps that identify plants by picture.


----------



## nukenbu (Apr 23, 2020)

I've also heard about it but never used this app because it wasn't necessary. But now I'm interested in finding out how it works. So, I love to walk in the woods and find new plants that I don't know anything about. And I think testing such an app would be like an interesting game for me. What do you think about it? I admit that I would like to have a beautiful garden, but unfortunately, I don't know how to grow plants correctly. That's why I think I should start with simple flowers that don't require much care. Thus I found a blog about plants https://www.hobbyplants.com/cat-palm-care-guide/ and I want to try growing a cat palm. If you already have this experience, please share your tips with me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been waiting on pins and needles for 5 years waiting for the pics, twink!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm glad this was brought up. We've been thinking a lot lately about future landscaping ideas for the new property. There are some trees that we've seen this spring / summer, and a couple that I'm not familiar with what they are, that we really like. I've been too lazy to go pull some leaves from the tree and send them with my daughter to the nursery...

....but I think I'll go research some plant identification apps right now!

Spammers be like:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I've been waiting on pins and needles for 5 years waiting for the pics, twink!


Holy crap! What a slacker that guy is never reporting back! :grin:

Not sure what I got distracted by, but I'm sure it wasn't important.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We're not mad. We are just disappointed


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> We're not mad. We are just disappointed


Speak for yourself. I've been holding on to all sorts of rage and resentment for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> Speak for yourself. I've been holding on to all sorts of rage and resentment for years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rookie move. Never let the children know you're actual rage. Just like you don't get them wet or feed them after midnight.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wait, hold on a second, did 2020 also release Gremlins while I was gone? That could actually be fun for a bit and help increase hunter recruitment.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Wait, hold on a second, did 2020 also release Gremlins while I was gone? That could actually be fun for a bit and help increase hunter recruitment.


Wouldn't be terrible for population control either. And as Thanoscake once said, would help with draw odds.


----------

